# am i to old?



## budgie (Nov 20, 2007)

at 37 years old and been training for 3 months.

i am 5ft10 160lbs skinny.

ive posted my training and why i want to start bodybuilding at my age so here is my diet.

up at 7am brekie at 7.30 bowl poridge,cod liver oil tablet 1000mg

cup of tea.

10.30 a meal replacment drink 50gm carb 30 protien rest fats and vitamins and a tracker bar.

1.30 usually a tin of tuna in 2 brown rolls,muller rice,

3.30 apple and a pear[dont like bannanas]

5.30 main meal pasta,chicken with rice,jacket pottato with tuna or those steamed meals from tesco chicken and veg flav,salmon with veg

then i train for approx 1 hr

7.30 another protien shake

10.30 poridge or weetabix

bed

i get through about a litre of water a day more when its not so cold

am i wasting my time am i to old to start this caper as the wife calls it

any suggestions will be read carefully

thanks again ps please look at my training thread and comment[same title]


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

ok.. not a diet expert by any means but more protein is needed...

cut the ready meals... they really are crap.

and tell your wife to stop mithering and that when you get big and ripped she will have to fight off the teenage girls....


----------



## budgie (Nov 20, 2007)

chears dude, more protien it is then is it ok to drink rather than eat proper food as i find i am never hungry ie whey protien shakes,at breakfast time or before bed if drink is ok?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

eating real food is always better...

i love scrambled eggs myself... lot of protein there... add protein powder to your cereals in the morning... eat more tuna....

any more than that I don't know personally... i have to limit my food otherwise i get fatter not leaner....


----------



## AdamL (Oct 17, 2007)

Protein shakes are great for quick easy protein,remember to try eat real food when possible. Befor gym you should be consuming a protein shake and also straight after the gym.

Eat food as fresh as poss and avoid ready meals like other has stated

And you never too old.Eat healthy,good sources of protein with good carbs and train hard!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

budgie said:


> at 37 years old and been training for 3 months.
> 
> i am 5ft10 160lbs skinny.
> 
> ...


I'm 9 years younger than you and still gyming and I consider myself young. Many guys on here your age giving it horns in the gym and making excellent gains.

Your protein intake is way under and muller rice is not real lean rice. A rough guidline is 1 to 1.5 times your weight in pounds is the protein you need during the day. Which for you works out roughly to 30grams min to ideally 40grams of protein per meal, having 6 meals a day.

Best advice... change one meal at a time. Get breakfast sorted one week

then meal 2 the next week, then meal 3 the following and so on. Get a routine going otherwise you will loose interest too quickly as it's too much to take on. And while you doing that learn to training with clean form and loads of compound exercises and you will gain weight.

You never too young to push metal!! Only to listen to it!!


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

A tub of cottage cheese (200g, 32p out of Asda) gives you 24g or protein and is easily carted about. All you need is a spoon.

I go thru about 2 -3 tubs a day plus the rest of my food.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

cyberheater said:


> A tub of cottage cheese (200g, 32p out of Asda) gives you 24g or protein and is easily carted about. All you need is a spoon.
> 
> I go thru about 2 -3 tubs a day plus the rest of my food.


Well depending on how big you tub is I suppose. I generally use the small one from Waitrose.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Id agree with tainted, although if your having 2+ protein drinks a day in water you may not need an additional 3litres of water a day, a big bottle per day + shakes should be enough to keep you hydrated

Try to include some fats in the diet as Tainted said the meal at 3pm change to something like chicken and veggies, either wallop a load of flax oil (or something similar) over the veggies or include a handful of nuts - (ideally unroasted, unsalted) try to do this with at least 2 of your meals


----------



## HydroMaf (Jan 3, 2008)

perfect age to be lifting! start a healthy lifestyle and you could be lifting well into your 60s!. guy at my gym is 63 and deadlifts a minimal of 200kg for reps every single week.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

37 is yound mate i nearly got 1 years on you!! good luck with your progres mate


----------



## xdave (Feb 17, 2008)

lol , lol . i hope your not to old , im 38 mate.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

37 is no way too old,ive got books withexperiments done on men in their 70s for strength gains-all made significant progress withresistance training-and no mention of diet,fuel the machine,work it hard,give it adequate rest--and see the results,young burds love older blokes who are in shape too.which is a bonus


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Well im 38 and have started back to the gym bodybuilding after leaving 10 years away.To be honest i would much rather be training now as i find myself more settled than i was in my twenties.I have a friend in my local gym thats 57 and boy you should see the build of him.Age means nothing when it comes to gym workouts sure have a look at some of the contenders in UFC past and present never mind stalone who is 63 i think.Keep your diet and nutrition right and no reason for you not having another 30 years left in you.And get your wife to take a good read at this thread.All the best and keep pumping iron.

Trev


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

37 just a spring chicken m8,ive just turned 41 never to old IMO


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

diaita said:


> 37 just a spring chicken m8,ive just turned 41 never to old IMO


41... a great age..... it makes me wonder when i'm ever going to grow up.... going to be 42 this year and i still feel like i'm 21... but with kids...


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

Your not too old, good training and diet and you will feel 21 again in no time....

Remember, your only as old as the woman you feel.....:lift:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

kboy said:


> Your not too old, good training and diet and you will feel 21 again in no time....
> 
> Remember, your only as old as the woman you feel.....:lift:


i'm knackered then... my wife is 10 years older than me......


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

hahahah....

Who mentioned the wife... mg:


----------



## phzend (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm 37 but did train very heavy in my 20's, skipped several years, got fat, lost the fat, now I am rebuilding, I'm doing OK.

My brother is also 37 and he started training last year with a lad who is 23 years old. Both are new to training, both eat kind of the same, both are about the same body weight (14st ish). My brother has made almost identical gains in strength but has bigger arms than his mate who is 23. Although this isn't exactly a scientific experiment it does prove that there is no difference (in this case) between a younger 20 something and someone heading to 40. The lad my brother trains with actually started out stronger, is the typical fit healthy guy who plays football for a team once a week and IMHO has far better genetics than my brother.


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

Your never to old to start anything.

Infact i think the older you get the more important it is to get involved with some sort of training be it weightlifting, cycling swimming whatever.

Fact is everyone can make great gains be they 18 or 80.


----------



## Madeira Jon (Jan 11, 2008)

*Greekgoddess*

You'll be glad to know you're still a teenager! I'm 70.

*Ironhorse*

You're so right. For years I was grossly overweight through a sedentary job and also through beer drinking. Last year I decided to lose 4 stones, liked the feeling and decided to continue making up to my body for the years I'd abused it.

Here I am last month before I started the cycle. I hope that they will be improved by the end of the cycle.

Sorry about the unkempt beard but I wasn't able to get to the hairdresser in time"

Hope it gives encouragement to other young guys!

Stats:-

Height 5 feet 6

Weight 200 pounds.

Chest = 46 inches

Waist = 40 inches (Damn lurve handles won't go away!)

Biceps - 15.5 inches

Age = 70 years.

Maximum Weights before cycle

Cross over = 55 kilos (121 pounds)

Biceps (Preacher) = 30 kilos (66 pounds)

Chest press = 40 kilos (88 pounds)

Wide arm row = 100 kilos (220 pounds)


----------



## phzend (Jun 15, 2008)

Awesome Jon, that is impressive for 70 mate. Losing that 4 stone last year has probably saved you from a pending heart attack/stroke. I hope I am still working out at 70!


----------

